# Six days after being spayed



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki thinks that she is all better and it is tough keeping her calm! Her wound is clean and almost completely healed up.
Those of you who have girls booked in for their op, be encouraged - they get better really quickly!
x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

So glad Kiki is doing well


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you! That is sooo encouraging!! Carley is booked in 3 weeks and I can only get 5 days off of work, so hoping that is enough!! Kikiis such a cutie!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Thank you! That is sooo encouraging!! Carley is booked in 3 weeks and I can only get 5 days off of work, so hoping that is enough!! Kikiis such a cutie!!!


I didn't book any time off work and to be honest it is the best way to get her to rest - if we put her in the kitchen and go out, then she curls up and goes to sleep.... otherwise she is pestering trying to get someone to play with her!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

What size onesie did you get for Kiki? Minnie looks the same size!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beth Watkins said:


> What size onesie did you get for Kiki? Minnie looks the same size!


Kiki was 5.8kg at her pre op weigh in - on the advice of other people on the forum I got 18-24 months, nice and loose underneath, but really not overly long. I bought Asda pack of 7 for £7.50, apparently the Sainsburys ones are a bit bigger overall.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is such a cutie. I am glad she is healing so fast and everything went well.


----------

